# Grand Rapids, MI - 500 gallon steel tanks



## Drock78 (Sep 22, 2011)

I have 2 500 gallon upright steel tanks for sale. They were used for hydraulic oil but could be cleaned out and used for whatever you want. Built by Clawson Tank in Clarkston. 2" fittings. Sight tubes. Large access in top. These are over $1000 new. Asking$500/bo each


----------

